# 94 Max-Gauges



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

My temperature gauge doesn't work help me please?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

tap on the clear cover of ur gauge cluster over the temp. gauge and c if the needle bumps up and down. if it bumps up and down then ur temp. gauge face is messed up. if it does not bump at all then try and check on the connector harness sensor in front of the coolant temp. sensor in ur engine bay. there may be a bad connection or maybe the sensor is messed up as well.


----------

